# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  what are your positives?

## L

What are your positives. What do you see positive about yourself?

For me
I'm caring
I do the best I can
I'm independent
I can be emotionally strong

----------


## Koalafan

I like to prove people wrong
Im a very good listener
Im very open minded 
 ::):

----------


## Anteros

*Compassionate
*Honest
*Loyal
*Humble (for the most part)
*Open-minded
*Great sense of humor
* Meticulous/thorough (Good when it comes to jobs)
*Independent

----------


## Dan

I am a perfect specimen of mankind.

----------


## Sparrow

^  ::D: 

I'm compassionate and understanding.

----------


## Chantellabella

Well, people say I'm brave. 
And I think I'm witty and have a good sense of humor.
I am responsible too............... although I'd much rather throw my life to the wind and see what flies back. 
Oh and I'm an adventurer.

----------


## fetisha

cant think of anything

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I'm a cheerful person and very caring and compassionate to others. I try my best to make everyone around me happy.  ::D:

----------


## L

> cant think of anything



Sure you can

----------


## Sparrow

> cant think of anything



You're very humble  ::): .

----------


## SmileyFace

-I care about other people's feelings (obviously doesn't apply to douchebags who try to bring me down  ::D:  )
-I am generally friendly and loyal to others
-I believe I'm good at singing
-I'm understanding and helpful

----------


## Rawr

- I love giving to others.
- I'm not shallow. 
- I have pretty blue eyes.
- I have pretty hair. 
- I have good cleaning skills.
- I'm a fast typer. 
- I'm pretty mature for my age. 
- I'm VERY protective over the ones I love. 
- I'm tall so I can weigh more.
- I have an hourglass shaped figure. 
- I have nice handwriting. 
- I'm organized.

----------


## WintersTale

I'm very artistic and creative
I am intelligent
I am somewhat good looking
I am caring and compassionate
I am political (I see this as a positive)
I have a wide taste in music, movies, tv shows, and books
I am good at video games
I am geeky (again, a plus) and good with computers

----------


## Yossarian

I'm punctual
Occasionally I'm funny
I'm decent at crokinole

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I'm punctual
> Occasionally I'm funny
> *I'm decent at crokinole*



Me too. And I play with the opposite hand. Beat that!
I mean...that's great  ::D: . I guess I'm sorta competitive. With board games. I'm not sure what this means.

I'm a good listener. 
I genuinely give a crap.
My sarcasm/sense of humour helps keep me sane, and sometimes it amuses others and that's pretty cool. 
I'm a damn hard worker.

 :Penguin:

----------


## Yossarian

> Me too. And I play with the opposite hand. Beat that!
> I mean...that's great . I guess I'm sorta competitive. With board games. I'm not sure what this means.
> 
> I'm a good listener. 
> I genuinely give a crap.
> My sarcasm/sense of humour helps keep me sane, and sometimes it amuses others and that's pretty cool. 
> I'm a damn hard worker.



Hey, I can shoot with my left hand too!  :8):  Some times a shot requires that I do so, otherwise the right-hand'll be all cock-eyed and mess up. You ain't a match for my crokinole skills.  :Tongue:

----------


## MrQuiet76

i don't think there are any

----------


## Rawr

> i don't think there are any



I'll give you one. A good taste in picking your avatar. ♥ Ace Ventura.

----------


## MrQuiet76

> I'll give you one. A good taste in picking your avatar. ♥ Ace Ventura.



haha thanks, that put a smile on my face to read that  ::):

----------


## Rawr

> haha thanks, that put a smile on my face to read that



You're welcome. ^_^

----------


## CeCe

I can sleep well?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Hey, I can shoot with my left hand too!  Some times a shot requires that I do so, otherwise the right-hand'll be all cock-eyed and mess up. You ain't a match for my crokinole skills.



I'm a leftie but I don't think I ever shot with my left. Always the right. It doesn't make sense, but not much about me does. Damn, now I feel like I should practice that. Be all up to speed with this ambidextrous shenanigans.

----------


## Yossarian

> I'm a leftie but I don't think I ever shot with my left. Always the right. It doesn't make sense, but not much about me does. Damn, now I feel like I should practice that. Be all up to speed with this ambidextrous shenanigans.



Yeah, I ain't as good on my left as I am on my right. Did you know that they have a "world" crokinole tournament in southern Ontario? Haha. I've never been, but I'd like to  :Tongue:  Probably get creamed, hah. First prize for competitive singles is $1000. They also have recreational singles, and recreational/competitive doubles.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Yeah, I ain't as good on my left as I am on my right. Did you know that they have a "world" crokinole tournament in southern Ontario? Haha. I've never been, but I'd like to  Probably get creamed, hah. First prize for competitive singles is $1000. They also have recreational singles, and recreational/competitive doubles.



They have a what?! I'd most likely get creamed, too. I can think of plenty of things to do with $1000.  :-_-: 
One day...one day I will be the crokinole master. Or a dental assistant. I mean...let's aim to be realistic  :Tongue: 

I actually haven't played in a while. My skills are rusty. Next family gathering I should announce we're all playing crokinole and if you don't like it leave! Or just, you know, spectate. Either or.

----------


## Yossarian

> They have a what?! I'd most likely get creamed, too. I can think of plenty of things to do with $1000. 
> One day...one day I will be the crokinole master. Or a dental assistant. I mean...let's aim to be realistic 
> 
> I actually haven't played in a while. My skills are rusty. Next family gathering I should announce we're all playing crokinole and if you don't like it leave! Or just, you know, spectate. Either or.



I always talk about going with my brother. It'd be neat to go.

You have to beat as many people as you can to assert your elite crokinole status. I usually play with family, too. I first started playing it during intramurals in school.

----------


## Marleywhite

I have fast reflexes

----------


## fetisha

I think I'm funny

----------


## Member11

As a teddy bear, I know how to give great cuddles  ::):

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I am:
Loyal
Honest
Trustworthy
Compassionate
Sympathetic
Empathetic
I never break a promise
I give 150% to everything I do
I have a very good sense of humor
I will never leave someone waiting for me(punctual)
I am very forgiving, although this is also a downfall
I am the jack of all trades ::):

----------


## L

I try to put others first x

----------

